
Autojump: easily navigate directories from the command line - soundsop
http://wiki.github.com/joelthelion/autojump
======
anuraggoel
Neat. Not mentioned in the wiki, but there is some support for bash completion
as well (I was going to post a feature request...)

[http://github.com/joelthelion/autojump/commit/ff5c9780791c75...](http://github.com/joelthelion/autojump/commit/ff5c9780791c75c0c536070a622ebdcb1378a9c3)

~~~
ivey
Excellent. I'm pretty addicted to the completion in cdargs, but the learning
features of autojump are pretty cool. I'm giving it a shot.

------
delano
You could also make use of temporary variables.

    
    
        $ a=`pwd`
        $ cd /mnt/rockin/it
        $ b=`pwd`
        $ cd $a

~~~
Harkins
If you're using bash, the builtin cd -, pushd, and popd are all handier ways
of accomplishing this.

~~~
ivey
Nope. That's stack based, this is frequency based. It learns what directories
you visit more frequently, and jumps to the right one based on very small bits
of input.

I wish it were interactive, like iswitchb ... or I guess I could just start
using shell-mode inside Emacs.

~~~
Harkins
Yes, autojump is frequency based. That is not what I was responding to.

